
Show HN: ThinMusic – a web player for Apple Music with last.fm support - anant
https://www.thinmusic.com
======
anant
I made ThinMusic so I could listen to Apple Music on my Linux desktop and also
scrobble to last.fm reliably.

Between MusicKit JS which made ThinMusic possible, and Spotify's SDK, feels
like there could be some cool music related things built in the near future.

Eager to know your thoughts!

